# bought a 2006 bolero fb - but..



## roadwarrior1

can i ask the wise and gathered a few silly questions please ? got the van saturday (4 days a go )

having sold my 2.8 jtd the newer but same powered 2.3 130bhp feels lacklustre by comparison - should it ? 

things i cant find ...or make no sense at the moment ...
where is the grey water outlet on the van, i have found a pipe at the nearside rear and assume thats clean water drainage, but not sure yet - 
got a few problems to sort first - like the rearveiw camera, i have a dropdown 7" tv which i assume was factory fitted which does not work except for the little green light - but no picture at all - ever. naturally the clip is broken and the lights come on when they feel like it. 
can you get a replacement tv unit to fit the drop down ? 
adding to my frustration is that the van is fitted with a dvd blaupunct radio which sends a picture to the proper tv in the bedroom - but has no sound from the tv - only the radio speakers in the van dispite connecting the tv with the 3 phono leads


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

roadwarrior1 said:



> can i ask the wise and gathered a few silly questions please ? got the van saturday (4 days a go )
> 
> having sold my 2.8 jtd the newer but same powered 2.3 130bhp feels lacklustre by comparison - should it ?
> 
> things i cant find ...or make no sense at the moment ...
> where is the grey water outlet on the van, i have found a pipe at the nearside rear and assume thats clean water drainage, but not sure yet -
> got a few problems to sort first - like the rearveiw camera, i have a dropdown 7" tv which i assume was factory fitted which does not work except for the little green light - but no picture at all - ever. naturally the clip is broken and the lights come on when they feel like it.
> can you get a replacement tv unit to fit the drop down ?
> adding to my frustration is that the van is fitted with a dvd blaupunct radio which sends a picture to the proper tv in the bedroom - but has no sound from the tv - only the radio speakers in the van dispite connecting the tv with the 3 phono leads


If you only got it four days ago, take it back and ask them to fix it and when you pick it up again insist on a proper handover, not just here's your keys, bugger off.


----------



## roadwarrior1

bought it private 200 miles away  price was right enough - not too concerned just baffled

ok pretty sure now the screen has packed up - can i get a replacement to fit ? does it have to be this model or will anything fit - it looks like a factory fit moulding on my swift - but is it ?


----------



## 100127

I don't know what year yours is, but my drop down tv does not have speakers in it. It relies on the media center in the dashboard and uses all the vehicles speakers. Like surround sound. Could be that yours is like that.


----------



## roadwarrior1

Sysinfo said:


> I don't know what year yours is, .


smiles - the title of my post might give a clue to that - smiles

and yes its like yours - but I have no picture


----------



## roadwarrior1

any news on where the drain pipes are yet ?


----------



## TerryL

Have an identical van so hope I can help

The pipe at the nearside rear is the grey (waste) water pipe. The fresh water drain, if you need it, is a rubber bung in the bottom of the tank. Look under the hatch in the middle of the floor.

Rear-view camera is a pain. It's supposed to be a camera screen, a repeater TV and also a Satnav. We only use the reversing camera bit as the Blaupunkt satnav is c--p and we've never bothered to try and get a TV picture on it - too small. The clip is such a flimsy affair that, despite being specifically warned by the dealer, it only took me 3 months to break it. We use a couple of velcro pads to hold the screen up when not in use. Apparently replacements are a nightmare and we haven't bothered.

We prefer to play the audio on the TV through the van speakers, much better sound. However it is possible to use the TV speakers by disconnecting the audio cables from the TV, which, on our setup, then "switches on" the TV speakers.

Can't really comment on the performance as I've never driven a 2.8, but ours performs well although it's never going to win any "traffic light drag races"! Perhaps someone else could comment?

Hope this helps.


----------



## roadwarrior1

yes terry - priceless information - thank you 
im sourcing a rear view mirror monitor to fit over the pointless rearveiw mirror we all have - like you i dont give a monkeys about the sat nav and the tv/film capability as im planning to buy an avtex telly which will do everthing bar the camera 9 of course) 
whilst on that subject - any ideas how to get the cable out of the van to my dish ? drilling holes is a no no - so poking it out somewhere would be favourite


----------



## roadwarrior1

not important but curious, i have the blaupunct las vegas dvd35- was that the normal radio fitted ? we have a silly small same make bluapunct satnav that is wired to the radio as it gives instructions through the van speakers


----------



## TerryL

Ours is a Blaupunkt Las Vegas (which I believe is original equipment) but doesn't have a DVD function (well I don't THINK it does!!!). The satnav had been removed when we bought it but as I have experience of Blaupunkt satnavs on another vehicle I used to drive regularly not in the least bothered. The mounts and even the instruction book are still there but I use a nice basic Garmin nuvi250 suction mounted on the dash top.

Was thinking of a twin lens reversing camera setup on the rear view mirror mount but in reality, being used to driving coaches, I find the ordinary mirrors are just fine

Van came with a satellite dish already fitted (one of the bonuses of buying "pre-loved"). The cable goes out through the roof above the TV mount via the proper seals etc. then is routed to the dish using channelling. Neat job. If you've already got a dish mounted, the cable should already be run to the control box and there's probably a cable somewhere near the TV position ready to plug into the satellite box - which you'll need unless your new TV has a built in satellite decoder.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

roadwarrior1 said:


> EDITED any ideas how to get the cable out of the van to my dish ? drilling holes is a no no


Drilling holes in the roof is not a biggy, if you use common sense, only use a drill that is the same or only slightly bigger than the cable, and use a roof entry gland you can get them as self drill or with only one gland, two is more useful if you plan a solar panle for later as some of the work will already be done then, put Stixall around the cable once it's in position, and around the base of the gland box with a brick on it overight or a coupls of tiny screws to it goes off, job done almost, and you don't have to leave a window open for the cable.


----------



## Pard

Re performance, at the risk of stating the obvious, is your new van heavier than the old one?


----------



## roadwarrior1

yes terry thats it - las vegas - it should say dvd on the radio - if it does you can create a dvd disk of music - thats 4.7 gb of mp3 music as opposed to a normal cd disk with 720k - easy thing to do is slip in a normal dvd film and see what it does - you may be surprised... :wink:


----------



## roadwarrior1

Pard said:


> Re performance, at the risk of stating the obvious, is your new van heavier than the old one?


actally i think it is, but i accept the power is delivered differantly anyway 
my 2.8 goes like a racehorse out of the trap in 1st and second and settles down as you get faster - possibly because its shaped like a brick and drag punishes it - the newer one has only done 11000 miles and may be a little tight in upper revs - time will tell - im happy enough


----------



## roadwarrior1

have to say i fancy a roof satdish but its on a list - a week in - the list is big still, fixed the battery drain - new battery .. i will be buying an avtex with all bells and whistles so decoders built in - but i have one of those tiny dishes - very light and clever - mid france no bother - next year i will try my luck SOF and see what happens, not brave enough to drill holes in my new van yet - but as you say Kev, poking though a window is also rather naf - i may need some pro installation -


----------



## Gary1944

An alternative to drilling through the roof might be running the cable via a f type? connector beside the electrical hook up. Ours runs straight into the underneath wardrobe cavity and an easy connect to where the TV is fitted. Might be different on yours but it could work.

We don't have satellite fitted but used it for co-ax connection to bollard on sites with poor TV reception, not used much now we are fully digital in UK and signals are much better.

Gary.


----------



## roadwarrior1

thanks gary - thats the sort of thing im thinking about - under the bed or something - i converted my coax connection to f type as well in my last van but no such connector exists on my bolero - no rush i suppose - but if i get brave i can see a hole appearing somewhere at some point


----------



## roadwarrior1

*fuse box in bolero*

next question - does anybody have a list of what fuses do what in the bolero ?


----------



## roadwarrior1

ok - following the tv problem it seems there is no constant 12v feed for the monitor - only a ignition feed - which means it goes when the dvd starts 
surely it should have a normal 12v feed


----------



## roadwarrior1

*more daft questions*

due to it being winter i have only managed to take it out once and cant get the truma combi to come on - we have fought with the daft overhead van and got various lights to come on - but as yet failed to work out what needs to be on in order to produce heat. :roll:


----------



## Sideways86

have you been on swifttalk they have there own site, lots of good information on there


----------



## roadwarrior1

*swift bolero roof trim problem*

i sorted the tv out and fitted an external satt/coax connector to the van side to the rear of the wheel arch - course - as yet untested..

and now i turn to the hole in the roof where the drop down tv used to be - what to do ? i dont want a 6 inch hole in the roof lining - how can i cover it up - nicely - i have considered simply getting a new roof lining but it seems Swift dont give phone numbers, and i dont see the point of speaking to a dealer who wont know anyway - any ideas ? i even considered another drop down tv - but as everybody knows - they soon break their clips and then for the rest of time look naf, so no ..


----------



## roadwarrior1

Sideways86 said:


> have you been on swifttalk they have there own site, lots of good information on there


yes Im on there now, and i am amzed to find there isnt a Swift Bolero Group - so i have started one  :lol:


----------



## jonse

*TV Abroad*

Dont expect much English telly In France, they have moved the Sat and most of us have lost the English chanels , but why do you need a telly on holiday, Oh! of course the art of conversation is gone due to the telly!


----------



## roadwarrior1

heh - actually we only watch tv for an hour or so of a night - too dark to do anthing and too early to go to bed  

when you say moved the sat .. 28.2 is gone ?


----------



## rugbyken

Never had the 2.8 but my Bessie is the same generation 2.3 as yours and had already been chipped I find it drives as well as a normal car it sits comfortably on portugese motorways at 80+ and pulls really well on hills etc not always up and down the gearbox like my old van , 
Same blaupunkt set up in the front all works that green light I think has something to do with the remote sensor fitted by the door all the gubbins is in the back of the cupboard above the fridge, just thought it was such a pain using the built in setup, ran a second cable from the airiel direct to TV ,
I carry a hard drive with about 350 films on a qtr of it not watched more than a dozen in two years , but I ran a speaker ext cable through the back of the cupboard above the fridge through the trunking above the door and through the high level cupboards & fitted new speakers there, 
I find it very important with the TV to have a USB point but a lot of the smaller domestic tvs have a transformer in line and although not advertised as a 12 volt are usable with the right lead and a lot cheaper than the specialist sets .


----------



## roadwarrior1

blimey - wasnt thinking of doing 80 with it but its nice to know, do you know how much power you have now - i have seen lots of folk saying the fiat clutch cant cope with chipping and wears out quickly - i know i put a tuning box on my old 2.8 and it slipped almost immediately - however... i later found oil was leaking onto the clutch housing -so... i then found out the sump is famous for rusting - and so on ...sighs.. anyway i have put the same tuning box on this bolero - im waiting to give it a proper test.


----------



## rugbyken

The re chipped van does in excess of 80 easily too easily if I'm not paying attention, never go above 3000 revs I have got the certificates out in the van think it said BHP up from 128 to 150 , 
Had to have my clutch renewed in Spain last year but not through extra torque the fault was a bent hydraulic ram in the cab this held the clutch half engaged and shredded everything


----------



## roadwarrior1

by thr way.. i am now in central france with a zehder ax 40 dish and get all the channels just fine - so if i can do it with 40cm most should be fine  the camp site is full of dishes -so as far as sonzay all is good :wink:


----------

